# Livery/Field to rent Milngavie - NOT Easterton!



## p87 (30 January 2014)

Hi, 

I'm looking for either DIY livery or (preferably) a field I can rent as close to Milngavie as possible - without heading out Strathblane/Bishopbriggs/Kirkintilloch way etc

Easterton is out of the question! I also know of Ian Westwoods place and the one along from Easterton towards Strathblane - though can't remember what it's called - but looking for more suggestions?

Any ideas? Thank you


----------



## kez1001 (30 January 2014)

There is a place near hardgate that does grass livery but I can't remember the name? There are a few yards on that road thinks it is cochno rd?? They do DIY. There is a DIY yard between the roundabout at dobbies and Torrance that does DIY but I don't think they do turnout til the summer. There are also a few yards in and around Torrance but not sure if those are too far x


----------



## p87 (30 January 2014)

Thanks for your reply! Unfortunately they are a bit too far, as I don't currently drive, so I'm hoping to maybe find some places as close to Milngavie as possible that I don't already know about! Total long shot though and I'm not getting my hopes up, but worth a try


----------



## EmmasMummy (30 January 2014)

Is there not a place up by the Country park or is that easterton?


----------



## p87 (31 January 2014)

Easterton is near the Country Park, as is the one that I can't remember the name of!


----------



## Xtra (31 January 2014)

HI Checked with a friend and Milndavie might be the one you mean which is near Strathblane?


----------



## p87 (4 February 2014)

That's the one Xtra, couldn't for the life of me remember the name! 
Ian Westwoods place don't offer any turnout through the winter so that's out. Are there any other quieter livery yards around the area?


----------



## Xtra (5 February 2014)

Yeah I avoided Ian Westwoods due to turn out.

Is Duntreath too far out?  It is on a (not very regular) bus route.

Most of the ones I looked at were out towards Torrance but I couldnt get more than one space at them anyway.

Got to the point I started looking for a place to rent!


----------



## p87 (5 February 2014)

I live not far past Duntreath just now, but as I don't drive and know what that bus service is like I wouldn't use a yard where I had to rely on the bus! Have also put a post on the Glasgow horsey facebook page, hope someone knows of something suitable


----------



## Xtra (6 February 2014)

Does the same guy who has Duntreath not have fields with stables/shelters.  Not sure if they are any closer for you as don't know the area.


----------



## holeymoley (6 February 2014)

My friend has her horses at home at duntreath. I think there's a yard across from her? Not sure of name of it though. Or if you go into blanefield there's horses kept on the left hand side , or there used to be.


----------



## p87 (6 February 2014)

Have visited those yards before I found where I am now holeymoley, thanks though! They have fantastic hacking! But I cannot rely on the bus service out there as it's terrible for cancelling buses at the drop of a hat, so I really need to stay as close to Milngavie as possible. It would also be pointless moving the horses at all as I already stay in that area 

Have been told Easterton is closing in three weeks... anyone know of this?


----------



## holeymoley (6 February 2014)

Ooo not heard of that. I doubt it.  Can't think of anything else in milngavie , I only really know by the reservoir and towards Dobbies!


----------



## Xtra (7 February 2014)

THere have been a lot of rumours about Easterton closing but not sure how true they are tbh.  I really doubt it is closing in 3 weeks though.  They have lost a lot of liveries recently but they may well have been replaced with new customers.

I read that wrong sorry, I thought you lived out past Duntreath?  There isnt any really close to Milngavie (I checked with a friend when I was looking) and if you go out Torrance way there is no bus route at all.Depending on where you stay your closest ones may be Cochno area?

Sorry I am not much help!


----------



## p87 (7 February 2014)

I've heard it's been bought by a rangers player who is going to build a house on it but keep some of it as a yard! Sounds like a crock of s*t to me though, and the woman who told me isn't answering my questions 

I currently stay out Duntreath way just now but may be moving to Milngavie area in the near future, and because I don't drive at all I need to stay as close to Milngavie as possible so I don't need to rely on buses! Sorry I'm confusing you all!


----------



## Xtra (7 February 2014)

I don't think there is any more round Milngavie way then especially with decent turnout.

Some of the story is apparently true.  It was bought over but there seems to be no immediate plans to build just now.  But that is just what my friend "knew" when she kept her horse there.


----------

